# Windows Photo Viewer dark



## tecboy (Sep 4, 2013)

When I open the jpeg with Windows Photo Viewer, the photo is too dark or high contrast.  When I open Picture Viewer, it shows right contrast and exposure.  Does anyone knows how to fix this problem?


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 4, 2013)

The first thing to check, is what color space is embedded with the images.

You have have them set to AdobeRGB or maybe ProPhotoRGB....but the 'universal' color space is sRGB.  Some programs can tell the difference and display the images correctly, some can't and thus display the images incorrectly.


----------



## tecboy (Sep 4, 2013)

I tried that, still having a same problem.  Does it has to do with color management?  I set the monitor to default calibration and jpeg is normal, but when I calibrated with colormunki, jpeg is abnormal.


----------

